# Meet Penny: Vizsla/Dachshund mix



## JLR5592 (Apr 16, 2021)

I adopted my dog, Penny, from a rescue in March of 2019. She was advertised as a dachshund/beagle mix, but I knew right away that there was zero beagle in her and quickly discovered that she is part Vizsla. She absolutely loves to run and play and always has to be cuddling against someone. She hates to be alone and is also very stubborn like a dachshund, sleeps under my blanket and against my legs at night, and is obsessed with chasing/hunting small animals like cats, rabbits, birds and squirrels. She also smiles with her teeth (photo included) which I’ve never seen a dog do before. I think she is such a unique mix, almost 50/50 dachshund/Vizsla both in looks and in personality. Here are some pictures of her over the years


----------



## TrumpetBlast (Jun 27, 2020)

Oh, what a sweetie. Those pics melt my heart ❤


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

She's a little beauty.


----------



## ctkdawg (Aug 18, 2021)

Hi there!!! My pup, Russell, looks so much like Penny. He is a rescue from February 2019 in Walton County, FL and is about 2 1/2 now. Very similar behaviors-he burrows underneath pillows, covers, and sofa cushions. He has separation anxiety and will chew on sofa cushions when I leave if out of crate. 

Russ has very strong hind legs!! He can leap up on the kitchen counter when I am not watching to sneak a bite of something. Not good behavior so we are working on that. He does not like the ocean or a pool. I had a yellow lab that swam 24/7 so this is a change for me. 

anyway, thought you might like to see his pictures! I just posted one and will post some more.

Kindly,
CTK


----------



## JLR5592 (Apr 16, 2021)

ctkdawg said:


> Hi there!!! My pup, Russell, looks so much like Penny. He is a rescue from February 2019 in Walton County, FL and is about 2 1/2 now. Very similar behaviors-he burrows underneath pillows, covers, and sofa cushions. He has separation anxiety and will chew on sofa cushions when I leave if out of crate.
> 
> Russ has very strong hind legs!! He can leap up on the kitchen counter when I am not watching to sneak a bite of something. Not good behavior so we are working on that. He does not like the ocean or a pool. I had a yellow lab that swam 24/7 so this is a change for me.
> 
> ...


Oh my god he looks exactly like her and from what you described he acts exactly like her too! And they’re the same age. Penny is originally from South Carolina. Do you know where Russel is from? I wonder if they’re litter mates?


----------

